# USAT F3 Phoenix Install w/track power



## noela (May 22, 2008)

I have been contacted to install a Phoenix Sound system in a USAT F3 consist. The sound unit would go into one of the A or B units in the ABBA set. The client is using track power, and wants to continue to use track power, but, he wants to be able to trigger the sounds when he wants. In other words, he does not want to use magnets placed in the track. he runs on different layouts, and would just llike to be able to sound the horn and bell, when he wants. Also part of this would be engine noise, but I know I can sync that with track voltage (I think).
Anybody do this?
Thank you.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, i have done this many times for folks. The very first time, many years ago , used an air wire decoder in which the motor drive was blown, but all other functions were fine. So, it was a no brainer to power all lights and sound from the airiwire device and a small battery. This allowed full control of all 12 Phoenix sound functions, plus lights, and kept all of these function alive and active even when the loco was standing. 
A smaller battery will power sound and lights for a very long time. 
Since then that client has asked for more of this sort of install, plus there is now better hardware for using aux dcc decoders which are very low in cost .You can get much more than bell and whistle, plus lighting effects such as mars or strobe, if you use a Low cost dcc device and suitable hand controller such as the Airwire t5000 or QSI Gwire . 
Maybe not the lowest cost answer, but so much more operation and control flexibility over straight track power . 
of course you will also need to alter the standard track power file load for the Phoenix to take advantage of this control. 

Jonathan 
Electric /Steam modelworks, 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If the loco is the only one on the track, do not forget a QSI unit, which will ring the bell and operate the horn by just using the direction switch. Adding a $45 "Quantum Engineer" will allow access to most of the 32 sounds, grade crossing horn, and volume adjustment. 

Yes, the new ones are $200 but you can look around a bit and find a used one for $100 - $120 (I sold all of mine already, sorry). 

Greg


----------

